# Anyone here feed SOJOS?..have any problems?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A gal has had 5 of her dogs vomiting this week. They have various 'needs' diets, but common food was Sojos and she thinks it might be the culprit. She even did some elimination/then reintroduction... and appeared the vomiting was linked to when they were given SOJO.

Just wondering if anyone here feeds this, and if so.. any tummy problelms? She said the 'best used by' printing is written on the top of bag where you tear to open so she couldn't find the exact date, other than 7 th month... maybe the day, but not the year.
If feeding also state the 'formula' please.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I tried this brand with Rocky before, he ate it but didn't seem super excited about it. I didn't have any issues, but that many dogs getting sick? I would call the company or something... I have always thought this was a good brand, it might just be that particular bag but with all the dog food issues lately...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear, I never heard of the brand. But I hope her babies get better. If the vommiting stopped when not feeding that food, gosh, I wouldn't go back to it.
Hoping her babies get better.


----------

